# My ramblings about my new Damasko DA44



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had this bad boy a week now and figured I'd post a few thoughts on it. I think I've worn about 6-7 hours every day since I got it last Wednesday.

I am so glad I sold my Sinn 856 UTC and got this. It's much more my style and the case color is more versatile I think. I absolutely love the look of the 12 hour bezel and bezel action. I was a bit concerned it would add too much weight and size over the DA34, but I feel like the bezel really gives the watch more visual interest and wrist presence. I use it to track west coast time since I have a few people that work for me out there and I find the 12 hour more user friendly than a GMT. The bezel teeth might be my favorite part of the whole watch and I love how prominent they are against the deep black of the bezel insert.

Speaking of size, these were my measurements:
75grams - watch head only
Height: 12.3mm
48mm lug to lug
Bezel: 41.3mm including the bezel teeth, 40.1mm not including teeth
Case: 40mm

The watch overall has a very rugged look and feel, but the lines and details are so well done and precise. The attention to detail and individual involvement in the manufacturing process is evident. Speaking of that, I love the fact that they regulate them in-house.

My timing for the first few days was about +3spd, but the past 3 days it's been about +1.5spd, with resting position having very little impact.

I was a little skeptical of the stock leather strap in pictures, but I really like it. The leather is super soft and supple, and the strap is very pliable and comfortable on the wrist. I went with the red and white stripe instead of straight red just out of preference. I'll probably wear it on the leather in the winter, but for now I have it on a tropic rubber strap from Watchgecko. I also have a black/grey "Sailcloth" polyurethane strap coming from them. It'll be on those 2 straps during "sweating" weather. One aspect I am a bit bummed about is that the size and heft of this watch makes it a bit odd looking on my wrist on my Erika's Original MN straps, but that's fine.

Something I don't think I've seen mentioned about these is the positioning of the drilled through lug holes. They are quite close to the case, so the end of straps will rub slightly on the case (no problem connecting a NATO or similar strap though). Also, the lugs curve down and the holes are quite low on the lugs (see pictures), so straps connect fairly low and close to the bottom of the watch. Because of the positioning of the holes I feel like it makes the case appear thicker than it is and appear to sit a bit higher on the wrist than other watches of similar size. I think this location is consistent across the DAxx lines, but not positive on that.

I bought this through Watchmann and the whole experience was fantastic. He answered all my questions before I ordered and swapped out the strap for me no problem. Bought it on a Monday and it arrived at my door Wednesday afternoon. I can't recommend Greg enough.

So those are my rambling thoughts on this fantastic watch. I think I may have found my 3rd keeper to go with my2254.50 Omega SMP and Hamilton Jazzmaster. I'm that happy with it.

On to the crappy pictures:


----------



## pherret (Sep 24, 2009)

I like the look on the tropic. Can you post a pic on the erica's strap. I have been thinking about getting one but would like to see how it looks.

Thanks


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

One thing I forgot to mention is I am also enjoying the Damasko sound. Clearly hearing the ticking of the movement on occasion was a bit weird at first, and its odd that the conditions for hearing it are hard to reproduce, but I've grown to like it. The joys of Damasko ownership. Sort of like the offset name and day/date. It's awesome and unique! And so is the day/date changing crisply at almost exactly midnight.



pherret said:


> I like the look on the tropic. Can you post a pic on the erica's strap. I have been thinking about getting one but would like to see how it looks.
> 
> Thanks


I'll see what I can do later.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Congrats, a DA45 w/12-hour bezel is part of my regular rotation.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Great watch (of course).
Great writeup.
Great WUS username!
Great AD (not really news to any of us regulars here)!

I have a DA46 and every time I wear it I'm struck by how clean and well-designed it is. Same for the DA44 of course. Enjoy!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice piece! Congratulations! I'm three weeks in with my first Damasko and love it!


----------



## deweyfong (Oct 29, 2018)

Reading that makes me miss my DA45. You're dead-on describing the bezel and it's presence.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats.
I also like wearing my ds30 on tropic. 
Lug holes are close on this one too so nato straps wont go through and straps rub.
I am waiting on a da46 and was hoping it had more clearance but I guess not, oh well at least lugs are drilled and its easy to remove spring bars. 
Love your da44 but it was too similar to ds30 otherwise I would have gone the same route.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

pherret said:


> Can you post a pic on the erica's strap. I have been thinking about getting one but would like to see how it looks.
> 
> Thanks


Here are a few pictures. I don't hate it, but it just doesn't feel or look right to me. For my wrist I prefer this watch on a strap that curves the wrist instead of something that drops straight down from the lugs.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My DA47 on Uncle Seiko tropic rubber.....great strap







Strap gives a cool vintage vibe, have one on my Sinn as well....


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, I really feel like the tropic style rubber straps work well on these.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Btw thanks for the previous comments everyone.

I wore my Omega all weekend so the Damasko had run down and stopped by the time I put it back on this morning. It's the first time I've had to do anything with the crown since I got it and set it day 1. I didn't really pay much attention to all that when I first got it but damn, the crown and winding is impressive too! The way the crown distinctly pops out to the first position for winding is oddly satisfying. I have had other ETA based watches where it wasn't always obvious it was in that position. The little bit of tension you feel on winding and the mechanical sound it makes is different and louder than I am used to, but I also like that quite a bit. It's like it's talking back to you and letting you know you are doing something to it. The 2nd and 3 pops for date and setting the hands are equally nice, but not quite as distinctive, and screwing it all back in is buttery smooth. And then when you are all done the Damasko D lines up to boot! Well done.









Switched back to the tropic


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> My DA47 on Uncle Seiko tropic rubber.....great strap
> View attachment 14144191
> 
> Strap gives a cool vintage vibe, have one on my Sinn as well....
> View attachment 14144193


Love the uncle seiko

Looks comfortable without screaming "dive watch"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## epetrillo (Nov 15, 2018)

Congratulations, great watch! I love the DA44, one of my favorites. Mine is on the Damasko bracelet and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Lately I have been wearing it on this "sailcloth" strap from watchgecko. Very comfortable and a really nice match on the grey.

My current week long timing run has it gaining just 8.2 seconds over 7 days. Really impressive.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Here are a few pictures. I don't hate it, but it just doesn't feel or look right to me. For my wrist I prefer this watch on a strap that curves the wrist instead of something that drops straight down from the lugs.


I ordered a fixed lug Erika strap and figured out how to not run any strap under the head if you are interested.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## djdust12 (Sep 23, 2016)

You have great taste (I also own an SMP and jazzmaster). Been looking for an 856 UTC but I do like this look, just can never find a used one with the hour bezel.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh wow. Great minds think alike!  I like the 856 UTC I had, but I much prefer the case color of Damasko to Sinn's tegimented. And btw, check this out (with bracelet).

I've said it a few times now, but I'm really blown away by the accuracy of this watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have had this watch 6 months now and figured I'd offer an update.

Still love it. It is still in pristine shape with not a mark or ding. I probably wear this 3-4 days a week and still find the bi-directional ball bearing bezel to be my favorite feature. I use it regularly to time things and track the time on the west coast. 2nd favorite aspect is how tough and durable it is, like I said, it still looks brand new. 3rd on the list if I had to pick is the accuracy of the movement. Its been running non-stop for 3 weeks now and it is total of +2 seconds. Wow.

My only extremely minor issue with the watch is that the lug holes are quite close to the case, which does cause the end of straps to rub on the case. I suppose one could use bent spring bars to avoid this, but the rubbing doesn't bother me too much. Long term I guess it could cause the early demise of a strap. We'll see.

Speaking of straps... I recently sold the white and red stock strap and replaced it with another Damasko strap with just the white stripe. I felt like the red stripe strap made the red too prominent. I like this much better.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have had this watch 6 months now and figured I'd offer an update.
> 
> Still love it. It is still in pristine shape with not a mark or ding. I probably wear this 3-4 days a week and still find the bi-directional ball bearing bezel to be my favorite feature. I use it regularly to time things and track the time on the west coast. 2nd favorite aspect is how tough and durable it is, like I said, it still looks brand new. 3rd on the list if I had to pick is the accuracy of the movement. Its been running non-stop for 3 weeks now and it is total of +2 seconds. Wow.
> 
> ...


DA46 owner here - this watch tempts me greatly. Glad you are so pleased with it.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My only extremely minor issue with the watch is that the lug holes are quite close to the case, which does cause the end of straps to rub on the case. I suppose one could use bent spring bars to avoid this, but the rubbing doesn't bother me too much. Long term I guess it could cause the early demise of a strap. We'll see.


Yours is more accurate than mine, but I've only had mine a few weeks, so I'm guessing it'll settle in a bit.

I have used curved sorting bars quite successfully with mine and I definitely am okay with that to prevent issues with thicker NATO and other straps there are pass through. No issues with them.

Great update!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am sad to report that this watch will be on it's way to a new home later this week.

Earlier this month I found a fantastic price on a brand new Aqua Terra with b&p and full Omega warranty that I couldn't resist, but the agreement with the accounting department (aka wife) is something had to go to help pay for it, and the DA44 was the choice to leave the box. It took a little longer to sell than I figured, and for a lower price too, but someone got a fantastic deal on this amazing watch. I'll miss it, but I will definitely own a Damasko again in the future, hopefully this time next year.

I hope this thread will continue help others considering a Damasko and this model specifically.

And the new addition


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely prettier than the Damasko.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

. Definitely. Damasko are an acquired taste I think. Once you have one you get it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalic Mud (Dec 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear you sold your Damasko. However, it's only a watch at the end of the day and doesn't have to be forever. 
The omega looks lovely. 
I have owned my DA44 for only a month. All my watches seem to be quite similar at the moment. 
So just mixing it up with various straps. 
This is my favourite to date.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Damasko has my interest but it looks as if the distribution channel is limited in the USA similar to Sinn. Long Island Watches has stock
but are they the only game in town and is the pricing fixed?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Tzoid said:


> Damasko has my interest but it looks as if the distribution channel is limited in the USA similar to Sinn. Long Island Watches has stock
> but are they the only game in town and is the pricing fixed?


USA

WatchMann
Greg Stein 317 S. Division St. 
Ann Arbor, Ml. 48104
USA
Phone: +1-877-252-6786
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: watchmann.com

Island Watch
273 Walt Withman Road, Suite 217
11746 Huntington Station, NY
USA
Phone: +1 631 470 0762
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: longislandwatch.com

The Watchmakers Shop
1 Page Ave. #148
28801 Asheville, North Carolina
USA
Phone: +1 8282540011
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: thewatchmakersshop.com

Windup Watch Shop
68 34th Street, Unit 10
11232 Brooklyn, New York
USA
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: windupwatchshop.com

For prices: Sent inquiry !


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you .... I appreciate the assistance


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Tzoid;50938675 is the pricing fixed?[/QUOTE said:


> Yes Damasko does set the prices.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

WatchMann said:


> Yes Damasko does set the prices.


Thanks for the reply.....


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone have a picture of this watch with the steel bracelet


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

vettehigh said:


> Anyone have a picture of this watch with the steel bracelet


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

WatchMann said:


> View attachment 14848735


Stunning and is it rare to see that combo?


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

vettehigh said:


> Stunning and is it rare to see that combo?


Not really. But then it adds a fair amount to the price of admission. _That_ will always make a thing more rare.


----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice looking piece. Congrats. Love the combinations of black, white and red. The sizing seems to work well with your wrist as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

Psalty said:


> Not really. But then it adds a fair amount to the price of admission. _That_ will always make a thing more rare.


I'm going with the Damasko DA45B (white)


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

Psalty said:


> Not really. But then it adds a fair amount to the price of admission. _That_ will always make a thing more rare.


I'm going with the Damasko DA45B (white)


----------

